

Brew the best colors for your diagram or map - jm3
http://colorbrewer2.org/

======
MagicClam
Quite cool, but why does the 'pick a color system' area (which lists the
actual values) only have three colors, rather than all five?

~~~
hammerdr
At the top you're allowed to select the number of data classes. If you select
5, then you get the 5 colors you see in the palettes.

~~~
MagicClam
Good catch, I missed that. Thank you.

------
justincormack
Why does this require Flash?

